# Auch mache ich Sport. / Ich mache auch Sport.



## thosecars82

1. Auch mache ich Sport.

2. Ich mache auch Sport.

Ich wurde gesagt, dass der zweite Satz idiomatischer als der Erste klingt. Ist das so? Wenn es so wäre,  Ist das nur mit dem Wort "auch"  so? Oder im Gegensatz dazu,  sind alle Konjunktionen  normalerweise auf der gleichen Stelle?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## osa_menor

Es kommt immer auf den Zusammenhang an.
In einer Aufzählung könnte auch die erste Möglichkeit richtig sein. Ein Beispiel:
_Ich interessiere mich für Sprachen, Musik und Theater; auch mache ich Sport und gehe gern wandern._
In Abhängigkeit davon, welche Satzbestandteile man hervorheben will, können Konjunktionen an unterschiedlichen Stellen im Satz stehen.
_Ich mache auch Sport.
Sport mache ich auch._


----------



## Raddical

Osa_menor hat Recht.
Aber "ich _treibe _auch Sport" sagt man am häufigsten, während die anderen Möglichkeiten nur selten vorkommen.

Merkt euch aber, dass man Sport nicht "macht", sondern "treibt".


----------



## osa_menor

Bei mir in Sachsen darf man in der Sprache des täglichen Lebens Sport auch "_*machen*_".
"Ich treibe nicht gerne Sport" klingt ziemlich gestelzt, wohingegen "Ich mache nicht gerne Sport" eher normal klingt.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das in andern Teilen Deutschlands ist, aber Dialoge wie:
"Welchen Sport treibst Du? Ich gehe zweimal wöchentlich reiten"
stehen eher im Schulbuch, als dass sie auf dem Schulhof zu hören sind.

Viele Grüße aus Dresden.


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das *in andern Teilen Deutschlands ist*


*Es ist genauso wie bei dir !*
50 Gründe um Sport zu machen 
Sport machen – abnehmen
Wie kann ich mich motivieren, Sport zu machen?
80 Prozent der Kinder wollen/sollen mehr Sport machen
Sport machen, aber nicht allein, etc...

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> Es kommt immer auf den Zusammenhang an.
> In einer Aufzählung könnte auch die erste Möglichkeit richtig sein. Ein Beispiel:
> _Ich interessiere mich für Sprachen, Musik und Theater; auch mache ich Sport und gehe gern wandern._
> In Abhängigkeit davon, welche Satzbestandteile man hervorheben will, können Konjunktionen an unterschiedlichen Stellen im Satz stehen.
> _Ich mache auch Sport.
> Sport mache ich auch._


Auch ich mache Sport: fahre Rad, aber nur im Sommer.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Raddical said:


> Osa_menor hat Recht.
> Aber "ich _treibe _auch Sport" sagt man am häufigsten, während die anderen Möglichkeiten nur selten vorkommen.
> 
> Merkt euch aber, dass man Sport nicht "macht", sondern "treibt".



Du hast _auch_ recht, oder: Auch _du_ hast recht, Raddical, man sagt und schreibt durchaus _auch_: Sport treiben (bei Google ergibt das bei mir mehr Treffer als Sport machen); ebenso : Unsinn treiben; Handel treiben.

Osa: es gibt auch Dialoge, die außerhalb des Schulhofes stattfinden, so z. B. in Arztpraxen: "Ich würde Ihnen empfehlen, ein bisschen Sport zu treiben, damit wir Ihre XYZ-Probleme in den Griff bekommen."

Saludos a todos y todas.


----------



## osa_menor

Alemanita said:


> ...
> Osa: es gibt auch Dialoge, die außerhalb des Schulhofes stattfinden, so z. B. in Arztpraxen: "Ich würde Ihnen empfehlen, ein bisschen Sport zu treiben, damit wir Ihre XYZ-Probleme in den Griff bekommen."
> 
> Saludos a todos y todas.


Das ist mir schon klar, ich fand die Bemerkung von *Raddical *nur etwas sehr *radikal .*


----------



## Tonerl

Raddical said:


> Merkt euch aber, dass man Sport nicht "macht", sondern "treibt".



Nichts für ungut Alemanita, aber ich habe auch gegoogelt und hier ist das Ergebnis:
*Sport machen* 87.700.000
*Sport treiben  *     677.000

Dessen ungeachtet, natürlich "treibt" man auch Sport, das steht ja außer Frage, aber es geht u.a. auch darum, dass obige Bemerkung keinesfalls der Richtigkeit entspricht !

LG


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> Nichts für ungut Alemanita, aber ich habe auch gegoogelt und hier ist das Ergebnis:
> *Sport machen* 87.700.000
> *Sport treiben  *     677.000
> 
> Dessen ungeachtet, natürlich "treibt" man auch Sport, das steht ja außer Frage, aber es geht u.a. auch darum, dass obige Bemerkung keinesfalls der Richtigkeit entspricht !
> 
> LG



Vielleicht kann sich Raddical noch nicht so geschliffen in der deutschen Sprache ausdrücken ... Man sollte doch versuchen, versöhnlich zu bleiben.
Und was die Anzahl der Treffer bei Google betrifft: bewusst habe ich "bei mir" geschrieben. Ich weiß nicht, nach welchen Kriterien mal die eine Zahl und dann die andere erscheint.

Nichts für ungut, aber ich selbst sage eher: "zum Sport treiben fehlt mir einfach die Zeit" statt "ich bin zu faul zum Sport machen".

Sportliche Grüße!


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Vielleicht kann sich Raddical noch nicht so geschliffen in der deutschen Sprache ausdrücken ... *Man sollte doch versuchen, versöhnlich zu bleiben*.



Damit hast du zu 100% Recht, deswegen schrieb ich auch, dass die Bemerkung "dass man Sport nicht "macht", sondern "treibt", nicht richtig ist, ohne auf die Ausdrucksweise im Einzelnen einzugehen !

Übrigens, wenn du bei Google:
Sport machen
Sport treiben
so eingibst, dann müsstest du oben angegebenen Zahlen bekommen.

Ebenfalls sportliche Grüße, von einem ehemaligen Vollblutsportler, der in seinem Leben viel Sport "gemacht", aber auch getrieben hat !!!


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich selbst sage eher: "zum Sporttreiben fehlt mir einfach die Zeit" statt "ich bin zu faul zum Sportmachen".


Nichts für ungut, aber der Substantiv "(das) Sporttreiben" wird zusammengeschrieben.


> Im Deutschen können auch Infinitivphrasen substantiviert werden. Es entsteht dann syntaktisch ein einziges Substantiv; orthografisch zeigt sich das an der Zusammenschreibung oder Schreibung mit Bindestrich:
> 
> Tee trinken → [das Teetrinken], Auto fahren → [das Autofahren], in Kraft treten → [das Inkrafttreten], hängen bleiben → [das Hängenbleiben]
> in den April schicken → [das alljährliche In-den-April-Schicken], Geld zum Fenster hinauswerfen → [dein unbedachtes Geld-zum-Fenster-Hinauswerfen]
> 
> Quelle: Duden Band 4. Die Grammatik, 8., überarbeitete Auflage, 2009, § 2.1.1, Seiten 798-799



Saludos,


----------



## Raddical

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen! Jetzt sehe ich, dass meine Feststellung doch zu radikal gewesen ist. Ich habe es halt falsch gelernt. Meine Vorfahren sind um die 30er Jahren aus Deutschland ausgewandert und ich bin deswegen in Chile ausgewachsen. Wir sprechen immernoch Deutsch, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so richtig und zwar veraltet. In der Schule wurde mir immer gesagt "Sport machen" sei umgangssprachlich und dass ich stattdessen "treiben" sagen sollte .

Die Diskussion was sehr spannend! Jetzt hab' ich etwas neues gelernt


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Raddical,

bei der Verwendung in Büchern sieht es natürlich ganz anders aus als im gesprochenen Deutsch. Die Suche bei Google Books ergab:
"Sport treiben"   20300 Treffer
"Sport machen"   3210 Treffer.
Im Wort Umgangssprache stecken die Wörter "_Umgang_" und "_sprechen_". Im _Umgang_ miteinander _spricht_ man eben meistens _Umgangssprache_.
In förmlichen Umgebungen, wie zum Beispiel in einer Arztpraxis (wie von Alemanita erwähnt) oder einem Ernährungsberatungskurs ist es durchaus gebräuchlich, "Sport treiben" zu sagen.


----------



## Udo

Beim Googeln bitte Anführungszeichen benutzen, also _"Sport machen"_ anstatt _Sport machen_. Sonst werden Seiten gezählt, die irgendwo das Wort _Sport_ und irgendwo anders das Wort _machen_ enthalten.


----------

